# Churning



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

No, I'm not talking about butter. The Amazon thread got me thinking, how many people churn credit cards for the rewards? I wouldn't consider myself a churner as I'm not constantly signing up and cancelling cards, but I have made some money by strategically signing up for cards and meeting minimum spend requirements. So, who all takes advantage of credit card rewards and what are some of your favorite cards?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've probably done over 50 cards over the last 4 years in both mine and my wife's name. It's pretty lucrative for very little work.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Just curious if you've looked at any affect on your credit score in doing this???


pennstater2005 said:


> I've probably done over 50 cards over the last 4 years in both mine and my wife's name. It's pretty lucrative for very little work.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Credit score was 810 at last look. When I cancel them I notice maybe a few point ding that recovers shortly. My credit utilization rate is extremely low and that's a big factor in scoring.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I haven't done near that many but I've still managed to make a nice profit from it all.

@Smokindog If anything, I think my credit score has actually increased from when I started messing around with credit card bonuses.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@daniel3507 Agreed. My score definitely improved overall.

I've found the best way to find credit cards is directly through the bank websites. Or from mailers I get.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Credit score was 810 at last look. When I cancel them I notice maybe a few point ding that recovers shortly. My credit utilization rate is extremely low and that's a big factor in scoring.


Canceled accounts should remain on your credit report for up to 7 years. You won't notice a drop until all those begin to fall off and the average age of accounts dips a bit. I still don't think it would have a huge effect as long as you have a solid base of cards you keep active.

I've thought about churning, but haven't gotten into it yet.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

smurg said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Credit score was 810 at last look. When I cancel them I notice maybe a few point ding that recovers shortly. My credit utilization rate is extremely low and that's a big factor in scoring.
> ...


If you do keep good track of it. That's the biggest mistake I made initially. I ended up applying for the same card less than a year later. I got the card but not the bonus as it was a lifetime bonus. Not a big deal but I could've spent that money on another card and got an actual bonus.


----------

